# A Happy Dogs Bedtime Prayer



## nealtw (Oct 13, 2015)

Author Unknown

Now I lay me down to sleep,
The king-size bed is soft and deep.
I sleep right in the center groove
My human being can hardly move!

Ive trapped her legs, shes tucked in tight
And here is where I pass the night
No one disturbs me or dares intrude
Till morning comes and I want food!

I sneak up slowly to begin
my nibbles on my humans chin.
She wakes up slowly and smiles and shouts,
You darling beast! Just cut it out!
But mornings here and its time to play,
I always seem to get my way.

So thank you Lord for giving me
This human person that I see.
The one who hugs and holds me tight
And shares her bed with me at night!


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 6, 2016)

so true.........

Baby-sitting my daughter's 2 dogs for a few weeks...plus my own. Wondering where I am going to sleep???!!!


----------



## nealtw (Jun 6, 2016)

You can have the dog house.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 6, 2016)

nothing new there......


----------

